# VESA Wandhalterung Asus VW246H, welche Schrauben?



## psychotex (13. Juni 2009)

Schönes Wochenende erstmal 

also ich habe mir den Asus VW246H und gleichzeitig von Hama noch eine VESA 100x100 Wandhalterung bestellt. Jetzt meine Frage: sind die Schrauben genormt oder gibts da verschiedene Gewinde und Längen? Also in der Bedienungsanleitung vom Monitor steht nix drin, aber ich will ungern das Innere des Monitors durch zu lange Schrauben kaputt machen!

Falls jemand weiß ob's da ne Norm gibt oder welche Schrauben ich genau brauche: 
Danke im Vorraus 




Edit: Hat sich geklärt, die mitgeliferten Hama Schrauben passen perfekt! Wenn jemand weiß, wie man hier nen Thread schließt, nur zu!


----------

